# ATA show in indianapolis



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

hey is any one at it


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my dad is.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I heard you had to be a dealer


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I heard you had to be a dealer


I'm pretty sure that's false.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> I'm pretty sure that's false.


lol


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

You have to be a dealer, an employee of a dealer, have a media pass, or be a vendor. This event is closed to the public because it is meant to bring business for the vendors.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

woobenbowhunter said:


> You have to be a dealer, an employee of a dealer, have a media pass, or be a vendor. This event is closed to the public because it is meant to bring business for the vendors.


ya your rite. my dad is with mazdog.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

couldnt make it this year


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> I'm pretty sure that's false.


you dont have to be but i was running my best friends booth so i got to go...


----------

